# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  سوپر گروه سوال و جواب در تلگرام برای روبی و دیگر زبان های برنامه نویسی

## ghoorbaghe

سوپر گروه سوال و جواب در تلگرام برای روبی و دیگر زبان های برنامه نویسی

https://t.me/joinchat/MKYDYxaZZ06sS_XhUJWnRQ

----------

